# Stunning ice blue and white team EPS frames



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.colnago.cc/ Loooooooooooooooooooooovely !


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

CX1 or RXR? We know which bike wins that one. Hopefully we will see the EPS version soon!


----------

